

Apple Store exchange: a bunch of brand new unopened iPads for a mac pro - yosun

won a bunch of iPads this summer, every other hackathon i crash. some opened, most are unopened.<p>i'm like a bad pirate with a desktop dragon's lair full of piled up loot.. so, yes, it's been a while, much past their 14-day period...<p>but is it possible to somehow exchange these for store-credit off an even larger purchase (e.g., a decked out mac pro)?
======
cstrat
I recon you should just throw them on eBay

~~~
yosun
eBay does not fetch quite the same amount as actually returning it to-store.
There's overall at least a 20% or 30% loss.

